# Bone Dancer (William Embrey) has passed



## RoxyBlue

I was shocked this morning to hear that Bone Dancer passed away yesterday. There were posts to his Facebook page from friends and family noting his passing. It must have been very sudden and unexpected because he was with friends for dinner as of last Friday. Here is a link to his obituary:

http://www.obittree.com/obituary/us...ome--cremation-center/william-embrey/2754880/

And here is the text of the obituary, just so we have it here:

_William "Bill" David Embrey- age 63 of Farwell, passed away on October 24, 2016. Bill was born on February 17, 1953 in Mt. Pleasant, MI the youngest of four children to parents Leo and Virginia (Letson) Embrey. Bill owned his own pet store, and loved keeping fresh water fish aquariums. He enjoyed creating Halloween decorations, and his passion was as a photographer. Bill is survived by two brothers; Robert Leo Embrey and wife Geraldine (Adams) of Farwell, James Roy Embrey and wife Patricia of Farwell, a sister Anne Lynn Irish and husband John of Farwell, eight nieces and nephews, and his feline buddy Frank. A service is scheduled for Thursday, October 27, at 1PM at the Campbell-Stocking Funeral Home in Farwell. Pastor Andrew Apps will officiate. Friends and family may visit from 11AM until the time of service at 1PM. Memories and condolences may be shared online at www.CampbellStocking.com_

Those of us who knew him here know what a delightful man and great lover of all things Halloween he was. He was a regular visitor to the forum, a funny guy, and a genuinely nice person.

I'm sad for his family and sad, too, for his devoted companion, Frank the Cat. Rest in peace, Bill, and we'll be thinking of you on Halloween

BF006 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## scareme

This breaks my heart. I can't remember a time on the forum when he wasn't here. Everyone knew of his heart problems, but it seemed he lived a full life despite it. He was quite, but if you took the time to draw him out he was worth it. I'll miss hearing about Frank, and I'll miss you Bill. Rest easy.


----------



## jdubbya

Wow! What sad news! I too remember him always being here, always having a kind comment on a post. So many folks we know simply by a forum name or maybe on facebook or other social media. You don't know when they'll no longer be a small part of your own life. Peace to his family and friends and I'll raise a glass to him at midnight on Halloween.


----------



## scareme

Great idea jdubbya. I'll join you. Thank you for posting the obit Roxy. I love that they included Frank.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:crykin:Too sad to say anything. He was one of my best forum friends.


----------



## spinwitch

That's just too depressing. I enjoyed our chats. Maybe he'll come back and haunt for Halloween?


----------



## Hairazor

Sad sad news, he will be greatly missed


----------



## bobzilla

Such sad news! 
He will be missed!


----------



## Otaku

We'll miss you, Bill. And I'll raise my glass at midnight, too.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I just found out and am literally sitting here in tears! I am just broken hearted. He and I shared a birthday, I will think of him every year on that day.


----------



## Copchick

I am so sad to hear of Bill's passing. You know, we are all family here it seems. Some are close like brothers and sisters, others are distant cousins; but we're a family here. I feel like I lost a family member. Bill was always here and I enjoyed reading his posts and hearing about Frank's adventures. I hope Frank will be cared for, I know he'll miss his buddy. Roxy, you picked a good reference picture. 

Bill, I will also raise a glass to you on Halloween. Rest in peace.


----------



## Brad Green

Sad to hear of another of the old guard here has passed. He will be missed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We were going to open a bottle of champagne tonight for dinner, but I think we'll save it for a Halloween tribute to Bill as well. I know he'd appreciate being remembered on his favorite holiday by his Hauntforum family.


----------



## SuperCreep31

Heartbreaking news. The few times I got to talk to him personally he was so helpful and friendly.


----------



## Spooky1

I was shocked when Roxy called me an told me the news. Bill will be missed here on the forum. He was a frequent friendly presence. I to am happy Frank was mentioned in his obituary. I hope Frank is well cared for. I'd like to think Bill will be visiting all our haunts each Halloween and joining in on the fun. I too will raise a glass to Bill at Midnight Halloween. Rest in Peace Bill.


----------



## heresjohnny

Rest In Peace Bill.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I just now heard of his passing. I'm sitting here, shocked and numb at the same time. I honestly have no words for this, i do t drink alcohol, but I will be raising a glass of non alcoholic wine in his honor on Halloween night. RIP Bill.


----------



## Goblin

This was very sad news to hear on my birthday! Bill was three years younger than me!
I seen him on here the other day! RIP Bill, my thoughts and prayers are with your family
I can't drink wine, but I will raise a diet soda to your memory on Halloween night! Oh
yeah..........

Happy Halloween Bill!


----------



## Headless

It is amazing that you can be so touched by the news that someone you never met has passed on. BD - you were such a lovely guy on the forum. RIP


----------



## Hauntiholik

No!


----------



## IMU

Sad news indeed.


----------



## SterchCinemas

Saddened to hear of his loss. Here's to you, BD.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

* Reading that Bill passed away was shocking and overwhelmingly sad. I met Bill on the very first day I joined Haunt Forum in 2005; in chat I think. We joined on the same day. He was one of those rare souls that you just like knowing is in the world, I thought he was a very kind and talented person, as I believe many others did. I will miss him! RIP Bill. *  :jol:


----------



## matrixmom

My prayers are with him and his family.


----------



## Evil Queen

So sad to hear of Bone Dancer's passing. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Spooklights

Rest in peace, Bill. We'll miss you!


----------



## GothicCandle

Since reading about this on tuesday I've cried a lot, though we never met offline he was one of the first haunter's I ever talked to, he was such a great person, i hate knowing i'll never talk to him again. Proof that "internet friends" are real friends. I really hope Frank gets a good home, but I dont think one has been found yet based on comments on facebook that I can see. 

Now who's going to mail me snow?


----------



## spinwitch

We toasted him last night. It is still so odd to post something and not have him be the first one to respond.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We lifted a couple glasses of champagne in his honor as well. I'm sure he appreciates being remembered by his friends here


----------



## Headless

I too thought of him as we were closing down the Scouts Haunt on Monday night. At the time I thought how strange it was that I would think of someone I never met when it was such a busy night but it just goes to show what an important role this forum and the wonderful people who make it what it is are in all of our lives no matter what side of the world you live. RIP Bill.


----------



## Draik41895

How hard to believe. I've been on this forum quite a while now and I'll Always remember Bone Dancer as a staple here. It's definitely come too soon. My heart goes put to all his family. Bill will be missed.


----------



## hedg12

This is so sad to hear - his was a kind soul and kindred spirit. May he rest in peace.

My prayers go out to everyone who is touched by his passing.


----------



## Spooky1

We toasted Bill on Halloween. To absent friends.

toast by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## beelce

OH NO....!!! What a good guy and great contribution to the forum....
RIP Bill we will always remember you...


----------



## Rahnefan

R.I.P. Bone Dancer


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I stayed up late on Halloween night...waiting until the Witching Hour for William to make his move. I was sipping a glass of wine on the front porch, all alone, and it was three minutes after midnight..(I think he hit Roxy and Spooky first)....the Halloween lights were on, the black lights lit and there was no sound except for a cool wind blowing the leaves around. All of a sudden, a whirlwind stirred up some leaves in a small vortex of Halloween madness right on the brick walkway...then it settled all back to the ground as if it never happened at all. I think William finally got to see my haunt.... I will miss you forever my friend.:frownkin:


----------



## Hairazor

I do believe if he visited anyone on Halloween it would for sure have been you P5, you two were pretty close


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Thanks for that, Jan.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Jana, why think. Believe he came down to see your haunt. I do


----------



## Pumpkin5

Thanks C.....I will believe...thank you for that vote of confidence.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

So sorry to hear this. RIP


----------



## GothicCandle

Today would be BoneDancer's birthday. People posted some things on his facebook page, and I asked if anyone had an update on Frank. Sadly, Frank went missing and hasn't been seen for a long time. Thought I should give y'all that update.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That breaks my heart. Poor Frank


----------



## Hairazor

I can only hope Frank found his way to a home where they took him in and are busy spoiling him


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> That breaks my heart. Poor Frank





Hairazor said:


> I can only hope Frank found his way to a home where they took him in and are busy spoiling him


Yeah. I can only imagine how confused and heartbroken he must have been.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:frownkin:That is just so sad....I don't know if you guys know or not, but Tina (Copchick) called William's family after the funeral and offered to drive there and pick Frank up and give him a forever home with her and her family. One of William's brothers told her no, that Frank would stay where he was.  Just from talking to William over the years, I don't think his brothers were big animal fans. I wish his sister had intervened...I know William would be devastated to know that Frank had gone missing. Hey, maybe Frank is with William now, those two had quite a bond....


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ wow. At least Tina tried. She's an angel in my book


----------



## goneferal

Thanks Cop Chick for trying to save Frank. I'm saddened to learn we lost Bone Dancer, what an amazing presence here on HF. I will miss his presence.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> ^ wow. At least Tina tried. She's an angel in my book


:jol:Amen! She has a heart of gold!


----------



## scareme

She is one in a million.

As long as Frank and Bill lived in that area, I would think the neighbors would have known them pretty well. Maybe Frank moved to one of the neighbors houses. I've heard of cats doing that. I certainly hope it is something like that.


----------



## GothicCandle

scareme said:


> She is one in a million.
> 
> As long as Frank and Bill lived in that area, I would think the neighbors would have known them pretty well. Maybe Frank moved to one of the neighbors houses. I've heard of cats doing that. I certainly hope it is something like that.


I don't know if he had a lot of neighbors. He told me he kinda lived in nowhere with just a few neighbors, some of which were vacation homes.

I'm glad Copchick tried, She's awesome! and I hope he did find someone to love him. Frank should be just a bit younger or older than my own cat.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Tina could correct me on this, but I think William's brother told her that Frank was 13.....


----------



## GothicCandle

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Tina could correct me on this, but I think William's brother told her that Frank was 13.....


yeah, that sounds right. my cat is 12.


----------



## Copchick

This just breaks my heart. I pray to St. Francis that Frank found a neighbor to care for and love him.


----------



## Headless

You did a fantastic thing Tina. Poor Frank must have been very confused. I always feel really sad for pets that lose their owners suddenly. They couldn't possibly understand.


----------



## Moon Dog

Wow, late to the party as usual, so sorry to hear of this news. Will create a jack-o-latern in his honor for Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I think he would like that, Moon Dog


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:I miss William....he was always a bright spot for me on the forum. I am planning on making a tombstone this year to add to my graveyard, to honor him. I really want to have a dragon on it...he loved dragons.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Can you add a Frank prop to stand next you his tombstone?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:As morbid as it seems, I was thinking of doing either a skeletal cat, a corpsed cat, or a mummified cat sitting on, or at the base of the tombstone.....I can't ever see William without Frank by his side....could you, Heather?:undecidekin:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nope. Frank was always by his side.


----------



## Copchick

Jana, I think a stone for William would be a great tribute. Yes, you've got to have Frank in there somewhere.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I never did get that stone made last year, Tina, but maybe this year. Roxy's tribute stone for the prop challenge, was wonderful..... I have something in mind and goodness knows my graveyard can always use more tombstones. It seems it never gets easier when you lose close friends....and time just never stops....:undecidekin: But I need to light a fire under my a$$ and get this stone done. William would be laughing at my procrastination right about now.


----------

